# James from Ti22



## James.Asbri (Sep 7, 2010)

Anybody heard from James? Looking for him to sort me out with a wheel refurb and detail, dropped him a PM but no reply. Did see a tweet of his to say he was in Switzerland, is that why?

Cheers,

James


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry buddy, been in Swizerland until tonight...

replying now!


----------



## James.Asbri (Sep 7, 2010)

Car booked in. Cannot wait to see the end results....


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

You'll be well pleased mate


----------



## FuryRS (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll second that, detailed an Evo VII I used to own, was very very pleased with the end result, hopefully James will be doing the same when the weather improves to my 19yr old Sapph Cosworth...:thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking forward to sorting that Mart!


----------



## James.Asbri (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm sure i'll be pleased with the results! Not to pleased the way the car is looking at the minute. Covered in tar and I forgot to tell my dealer to NOT clean the car. Safe to say they made a rash job of it. Used my iTorch iPhone app on the paint work and found plenty of scratches. Never done this before so can't be too sure it was them. ARGH!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Jim'll fix it for you buddy!


----------



## James.Asbri (Sep 7, 2010)

Ti22 said:


> Jim'll fix it for you buddy!


Sure you will James, looking forward to it now! Wouldn't mind it looking as good as that BMW you just finished (seen your tweet again) Great work there as always!


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

James is a good guy and welcoming too. I won't let anyone else touch my car including myself


----------



## James.Asbri (Sep 7, 2010)

You were right. The results from James are truly epic and to say I'm over the moon with the car is an understatement. Quite concerned as to how bad it was mind, still, it's corrected now!

Here's some evidence:














































Safe to say, I will be returning!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

James.Asbri said:


> You were right. The results from James are truly epic and to say I'm over the moon with the car is an understatement. Quite concerned as to how bad it was mind, still, it's corrected now!
> 
> Here's some evidence:
> 
> Safe to say, I will be returning!


Glad you got back OK James, and that you're happy!

Cheers,

[email protected]


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Great results James & James!!

Are the photos from Cardiff Gate? I'll keep an eye out as I work up there.


----------



## James.Asbri (Sep 7, 2010)

ad172 said:


> Great results James & James!!
> 
> Are the photos from Cardiff Gate? I'll keep an eye out as I work up there.


They really are!

Yeah you got it, the offices behind Cardiff Audi, by the Mercedes garage. Nice little area for photographs.

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## gibzy (Feb 25, 2011)

James, once the scoob doors get resprayed im paying you a visit my friend... Oh by the way its GIBZY from Scoobynet


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

gibzy said:


> James, once the scoob doors get resprayed im paying you a visit my friend... Oh by the way its GIBZY from Scoobynet


Hiya buddy! Be good to see you and the scoob.. kettle's always on!


----------

